# والآن رائعة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الثاني



## coptic (10 أكتوبر 2007)

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم
كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الثاني لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا يؤانس
صلوا من أجلي​


----------



## فادية (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: والآن رائعة المتنيح الأنبا يؤانس كتاب بستان الروح الجزء الثاني*

شكرا عزيزي كوبتك 
 تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

